# No USB connection on any computer but it will charge the phone



## bestbartow (Dec 29, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has had a problem with their phone not connecting via USB on any setting? My phone will charge through the USB connector but no data. It was working fine one day then the next nothing. I know its not my computer because when I plug it into any computer it does nothing but start to charge, it doesn't ask any questions nor does the pc make any noise like you have connected something to it. I was on the phone with HTC and they had no clue. Hopefully someone here has run into this before.

Thanks


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Hate to say it but you might need a replacement phone if its not a htc drivers (comp-wise) issue. Your microusb port is messed up. Had the same problem I ended up getting a replacement phone after I tried just about everything ... Reinstall htc drivers, test out like a mil roms, tried different cables, talked to vzw/ htc etc.etc...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you tried another USB cable? Short of that, it's probably dead.


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

I had/have issues with the oem cable that won't recognize the tb on my desktop. 
I used the hp touchpad oem USB and always works. Also tb oem cable will mount in cwm mount/unmount option. 
Kind of odd but it is what i have to do.

I also notice that the touchpad USB cable transfers data quicker to the sd card than the one that came with the tb.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

This gets kind of geeky here but...

There are 4 conductors (wires) in a standard USB to microUSB cable. Two are for power and two are for data. There is a 5th, but I will explain that later. If you get a charge light on your tbolt, that means that 2 of the 4 conductors are working because you are getting voltage (+) and a return (-), but not signal(Tx/Rx), which is what transfers the data between your computer and the tbolt. For whatever reason, it seems as though you are not getting the signal to pass between the computer and the tbolt but you ARE getting voltage, and thus, able to charge.

Sometimes USB cable manufacturers put resistors on the microUSB cable end (the side that plugs into your tbolt) on the 2[sup]nd[/sup] or 4[sup]th[/sup] conductor to shield the device from power surges from the computer or to cut down on "noise" during the data transfer. This is why certain devices work better with certain cables. The device expects that resistance to be a certain value on a certain conductor and if it's not, data will not transfer but voltage will simply because it is a closed circuit.

If you have tried other cables, try another USB port on your computer (USB contacts might be dirty), or try another computer as your USB drivers might have failed/been corrupted/deleted. You might even try a USB thumb drive to see if is recognized by your operating system and can transfer data. Also, check the individual pins on the cable. One of those pins might have become misaligned and isn't making contact with the tbolt's microUSB port. If you are careful, you can use an exact-o knife to re-align that pin and try the cable again.

If all of that fails, replace the device. Hope this helped.


----------



## shooter_454 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had the same problem except mine was new out of the box and it never would link up,I tried everything switching cables ect.I call verzion and they sent a replacement that was the only fix for me.


----------

